# Dan Wesson which caliber?



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

ok so I'm looking for a pistol with a bobtail/beavertail which ever you want to called it if there is a difference(if there is please let me know). anywho. my choice are p220(but that's a different sub-forum) or the dan wesson line. but here lies my question. Which caliber and why?

Edit: originally wanted poll.. mods please help I'm wanting to add a poll with .40s&w, .45, and 10mm but can't seem to do so


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think .45 is the way to go.

I personally don't like the .40 round (many do, I don't). I think 10mm is way too expensive and is much harder to find than the .45 (atleast everywhere I've been). So, that would leave me with a .45. :smt023

Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

.45 becauce it leaves the biggest hole.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been dreaming about the CBOB in 10mm for weeks now.


----------

